# [Polish NR] 2x2 single 1.03 - Michal Pleskowicz



## plechoss (Aug 10, 2010)

lol slow reaction


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 10, 2010)

NR's are always nice, congrats


----------



## Dane man (Aug 10, 2010)

I'd say that was 0.71 but they count the time it takes for your hands to touch down.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 10, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> NaR's are always nice, congrats


NR, not NaR...he's from Poland >.>



Dane man said:


> I'd say that was 0.71 but they count the time it takes for your hands to touch down.



So? 

Nice TPS :3


----------



## xbrandationx (Aug 10, 2010)

Dane man said:


> I'd say that was 0.71 but they count the time it takes for your hands to touch down.



It was 0.71


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 10, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> TeddyKGB said:
> 
> 
> > NaR's are always nice, congrats
> ...



I think he meant National Record. But yes, NaR is used for North American Record, however, right now everyone knows that the NaR is 0.96. 



xbrandationx said:


> Dane man said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say that was 0.71 but they count the time it takes for your hands to touch down.
> ...



Competition displays have a slight delay, so it was more like 0.8-0.9 at that moment.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 10, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > TeddyKGB said:
> ...



NAR, not NaR, because American is also part of the abbreviation.

Nice solve Michal! I don't think I had that scramble :'(


----------

